# Replacing Blinds And How Do You Repair Stripped Screws



## Avbird (Jun 1, 2009)

All:

I have two questions that I am looking for ideas on.

1. several of my original blinds on my unit need to be replaced. I noticed that the mounting hardware is different than most standard blinds. Is there a place to buy blinds that fit this hardware? Has anyone considered using a simple pull-down shade. The blinds around my bed get hit while we are sleeping and I think a shade might work better. Any ideas?

2. The little screw devise that you use to completly close my rear slide out has stripped out its screws. I really don't want to drill a huge hole for a molly. I also have another place with a stripped screw where one of the pieces of wood that supports my bunk beds has stripped from where the screw attaches it to the closet. A molly could not be used here. Does anyone know of a material that I could put into the hole in order to take a screw again? I think wood putty is too soft, epoxy is probably too hard and would crack. I am considering putting the screw back in with gorilla glue around it. Any thougths?

Thanks!


----------



## RIOutbacker (Jun 5, 2009)

Avbird said:


> All:
> 
> I have two questions that I am looking for ideas on.
> 
> ...


Hi Avbird,
Answer to question#1. I just replaced the blinds at the back of the pull out with a pull down shade. Every time my wife would move those blinds would be in the way! We just returned from a week of camping and the shade was great. No more noise and it blocked out the sun light much better.

Answer to question #2. In the past I have used a wooden dowel pressed into the hole. Make it a very tight fit. Then drill a pilot hole for the screw.

I hope this helps out.

RIOutbacker


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Question #1 - Lowes has blinds for under $10. We replaced the ones in the kids bunk house. What a HUGE difference it made. No more crashing sounds whenever the kids would move.

Question #2 - get a golf tee...stick in the hole a snap off. If the hole is too small...just whittle it down a bit. Then screw back in the location.


----------



## wercertifyable (Jun 23, 2005)

Hello,

In the past when dealing with stripped holes I have used a piece of "Splinter". In other words I took a knife and cut off a small corner piece of a 2 x 4 to the length I needed ( almost like a tooth pick), then tapped it in the hole. All you need is to close the diameter of the hole and to give the screw threads something to bite on.

For the rear slide out, since it carries much more weight than the screws for your blinds, the suggesions from the other contributors are better. Even if you have to drill the hole out to accomodate a larger dowel, then put some glue on the dowel, then you have a larger area to drill back into for your screw location. If you can find a threaded dowel, or plastic rod, that would be even better.


----------



## Avbird (Jun 1, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Question #1 - Lowes has blinds for under $10. We replaced the ones in the kids bunk house. What a HUGE difference it made. No more crashing sounds whenever the kids would move.
> 
> Question #2 - get a golf tee...stick in the hole a snap off. If the hole is too small...just whittle it down a bit. Then screw back in the location.


Great suggestions. On the Lowes blinds, did you have to change the mounting hardware? I was hoping to find something that would mount on the original hardware, but the set that I bought at Walmart would require new mounts. With the stripped screw, I went to lowes this week and found some of that wood epoxy "magic putty" stuff. You mix the two parts together and it is supposed to match the consistency of wood. I will let everyone know how that works.

Thanks


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Avbird said:


> Question #1 - Lowes has blinds for under $10. We replaced the ones in the kids bunk house. What a HUGE difference it made. No more crashing sounds whenever the kids would move.
> 
> Question #2 - get a golf tee...stick in the hole a snap off. If the hole is too small...just whittle it down a bit. Then screw back in the location.


Great suggestions. On the Lowes blinds, did you have to change the mounting hardware? I was hoping to find something that would mount on the original hardware, but the set that I bought at Walmart would require new mounts. With the stripped screw, I went to lowes this week and found some of that wood epoxy "magic putty" stuff. You mix the two parts together and it is supposed to match the consistency of wood. I will let everyone know how that works.

Thanks
[/quote]

Yes, the blinds required new hardware (which they came with) so I just ditched the stuff from Keystone and went with the new hardware. The windows all have a valance, so everything was hidden from view.

Here is a picture showing the finished product. Yea..the Outback was a mess, but look past that.


----------

